
How did you start learning about tech entrepreneurship? - triangle_delta
I decided a few months ago to spend my last summer before graduation (Undergraduate CS) learning about tech entrepreneurship. My current plan is to learn by developing a simple product. However, after a few months of exploring MVP ideas, I&#x27;m starting to feel unsure about the direction I&#x27;m taking.<p>With that in mind, how did you start learning about tech entrepreneurship?
Is there any advice you would have given yourself when you were first starting out?<p>Thanks!
======
aregsarkissian
Don't think about entrepreneurship. Think about things that interest you.
Immerse yourself in those things and make as many strong connections as
possible to others interested in the same things. Take advantage of the fact
that you are in school where it is much easier to meet other motivated people.
Opportunities will then start to present themselves.

